# Urdu, Hindi: Appointment



## Qureshpor

*How would you translate, "appointment" as in a Doctor's/Dentist's appointment?*


----------



## BP.

_rendez-vous_?_
liqaa2_?

A word that everyone understands might be _mu3aiiyanah mulaaqaat_.


----------



## Faylasoof

We do have in Urdu *mau3id *to mean just that - appointment -but few would use it. Almost everybody in Indo-Pak says ‘appointment’ or  ‘meeting’, depending. 

 Only those wishing to speak proper Urdu may resort to what BP SaHeb said (_mu3aiiyanah mulaaqaat_) or go for *mau3id * and then take the trouble to explain that the terms mean an _appointment_!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> We do have in Urdu *mau3id *to mean just that - appointment -but few would use it. Almost everybody in Indo-Pak says ‘appointment’ or  ‘meeting’, depending.
> 
> Only those wishing to speak proper Urdu may resort to what BP SaHeb said (_mu3aiiyanah mulaaqaat_) or go for *mau3id * and then take the trouble to explain that the terms mean an _appointment_!



*I think "mau3id" is fine for a one to one translation. But, for "I have made an appointment to see my doctor", one could simply say, "maiN ne apne Doctor se milne ke liyevaqt le liyaa hai*.


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> *I think "mau3id" is fine for a one to one translation. But, for "I have made an appointment to see my doctor", one could simply say, "maiN ne apne Doctor se milne ke liyevaqt le liyaa hai*.



Yes, or its variations. These are also used:

_*maiN ne apne **Tabiib** / Doctor / daakTar se waqt le liyaa hai*_
Even this:
_*maiN ne apne **Tabiib** / Doctor / daakTar se waqt liyaa hai

*I've made an appointment wit my dcotor.*
*_


----------



## marrish

What would be other ways to express this idea? Eg. "Please make an appointment before consultation"?


----------



## UrduMedium

Going the translation way and starting with "to appoint" we get _taqarrur karnaa_. From here the using Arabic forms one can get the following:

_taqarrur _- process of appointment
_mutaqarrir_ - one who appoints
_mutaqarrar _- appointment

Now _mutaqarrar _is quite a mouthful and not quite what the OP may have imagined ...


----------



## Alfaaz

UrduMedium said:
			
		

> _mutaqarrar _- appointment


This is really nice with all the rrr...! What would be the one who is appointed?

There is also : آپ کل مقررہ وقت / وقت مقرر/طے شدہ / فیصل شدہ/ مخصوص وقت پر پہنچ جایئیگا

Edit: Just saw this: 


			
				marrish said:
			
		

> "Please make an appointment before consultation"?


برائے مہربانی وقت مقرر/ طے/ فیصل/ مخصوص  کروا لیں قبل از مشاورت


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Going the translation way and starting with "to appoint" we get _taqarrur karnaa_. From here the using Arabic forms one can get the following:
> 
> _taqarrur _- process of appointment
> _mutaqarrir_ - one who appoints
> _mutaqarrar _- appointment
> 
> Now _mutaqarrar _is quite a mouthful and not quite what the OP may have imagined ...



But is n't this a different kind of appointment, UM SaaHib?


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> But is n't this a different kind of appointment, UM SaaHib?


So are you suggesting it can only be used in the sense of  "appointment letter" , etc. ?


----------



## UrduMedium

QURESHPOR said:


> But is n't this a different kind of appointment, UM SaaHib?



Good question. Perhaps. I don't really know. Except that I feel the two "appointments" are semantically connected, despite their seemingly different usages. Both mean to designate or affix (someone or something). In one case it is a person to a position, and in another it may be a person to a time. So I feel they are at least "related". 

Kind of like the two meanings of Urdu word _ittefaaq_: agreement, and coincidence. An agreement is really a coincidence of two opinions in a communication, much like _ittefaq _meaning chance is a coindidence of events in time.


----------



## greatbear

'waqt lenaa' or 'samay lenaa'.


----------



## marrish

Would the following suggestions also work, in addition to the proper and much used ways of saying it? I'm inspired by the input of Alfaaz and UM SaaHibaan:


_(tibbii mu3aa'ine se pahlle)... vaqt-e mulaaqaat mu3ayyan karaa'eN ... muqarrar karaa'eN/kareN ... _


----------



## bakshink

Hindi Shabdkosh http://www.shabdkosh.com/translate/appointment/appointment_meaning_in_Hindi_English gives the word नियोजित भेंट ( Niyojit bhe.nt) which literally translates as planned (agreed) meeting.


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> Would the following suggestions also work ... ? ... _vaqt-e mulaaqaat_


I would guess so; aap waqt-e-mulaqaat par naheen tashreef laaye haiN, is liye ab aapko Tabeeb ki fee ke saath saath late fee bhi dena hogi!
GT gives another interesting one (under Persian): وعدہ ملاقات


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Going the translation way and starting with "to appoint" we get _taqarrur karnaa_. From here the using Arabic forms one can get the following:
> 
> _taqarrur _- process of appointment
> _mutaqarrir_ - one who appoints
> _mutaqarrar _- appointment
> 
> Now _mutaqarrar _is quite a mouthful and not quite what the OP may have imagined ...



Would n't this mean "one who is appointed"? "taqarrur" (an appointment) would be the verbal noun.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Could you kindly type the given word muaid for appointment in urdu script for proper tallafus. Despite its very low usage is this a direct synonym for an appointment in the form of a meeting.


----------



## Qureshpor

mau3id مَوعِد


----------



## marrish

Off topic remark: you seem to have been a great typesetter in Urdu's own script now!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> Would n't this mean "one who is appointed"? "taqarrur" (an appointment) would be the verbal noun.



Precisely which brings me to a question which has very little relevance  to this one besides the rujhan (trend) seen here, that being that since  the noun ending in -ar refers to the one affected and ir to the affecter  why isn't it forwarded to the pattern used for accusations. For  instance Ilzam being the word being used to wrought others the accused  rather than the accuser is referred to as the Mulzim.

 My primary questions here being is there any logic behind that and what  would the accuser than be called besides the cumbersome ilzam deyne  wala.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Good question...

The accused should be "mulz*a*m" and the accuser"mulz*i*​m".


----------



## Sheikh_14

Precisely, and so begins our quest to bring the errant to the Rah e adabi rast !! I had a feeling something was fishy so is it a case of common misusage?


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> *I think "mau3id" is fine for a one to one translation. But, for "I have made an appointment to see my doctor", one could simply say, "maiN ne apne Doctor se milne ke liyevaqt le liyaa hai*.



Why wouldn't mau3id rakhna suffice, if it does literally equate to an appointment?


----------



## littlepond

Qureshpor said:


> The accused should be "mulz*a*m" and the accuser"mulz*i*​m".



That's interesting to know, as in Hindi films, including those written by Urdu writers as well, I have always heard "mulz*i*m" for the accused.


----------



## Sheikh_14

*"I think "mau3id" is fine for a one  to one translation. But, for "I have made an appointment to see my  doctor", one could simply say, "maiN ne apne Doctor se milne ke liyevaqt  le liyaa hai*."- QP


Granted that the alternative you have given is easy on the common man's eyes and ears but isn't the option given by Faylasoof more precise and less verbose?  I.e. Main ne apne Tabiib/Doctor se Mau3id rakh/le liye hai.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Just wanted to check up on a few outstanding issues, is mau'id a masculine or feminine noun in Urdu I.e. should it be maineiN mau'id rakhaa hai ke rakhii hai? Secondly, are any Urdu dictionary links available for the word?


----------



## marrish

Sheikh_14 said:


> Just wanted to check up on a few outstanding issues, is mau'id a masculine or feminine noun in Urdu I.e. should it be maineiN mau'id rakhaa hai ke rakhii hai? Secondly, are any Urdu dictionary links available for the word?


 مَوعِد Urdu Lughat. The gender is indicated in the entry by the acronym امذ which stands for اسم مذکر, i.e. 'masculine noun'.


----------

